# and... MORE new collars :)



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

So the other two I ordered from collar mania arrived :biggrin: I'm pretty happy with both, they're just a bit trickier as they are slide collars instead of buckles, and duke struggles so it's not the easiest to adjust haha once I got the second one on for a photo, I just left it on haha

Now just waiting on the fetching tags :thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

OooOO yay!!!!! I love those colors! Seriously...I think spring/lime green is one of my favorites. It was one of my wedding colors!

They look very "spring" :biggrin:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty! I really love the first one... that color looks great on him!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful, the colors look really good on his coat.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, the green really does suit him too. I do love the first collar. What a blimin spoilt pup. I'm not telling Mollie, she'll want to come and live with you!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Mollie you are more than welcome, come live with me!!

Yeah the first one is nice and bright, very spring/summery which is good  the second one actually looks a lot better in person than it does in the pic, thats the one he has on right now, and I was admiring it for most of our walk this morning hehe


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful collars, love the designs!


----------

